# Hemsby Met Weather Station,Norfolk,October 2011



## kevsy21 (Nov 8, 2011)

The former Met Weather Station is situated on Ormesby road in Hemsby it closed down around 2001; it supplied weather data for the M.E.T Office, and the shipping forecasts.Not able to find much more info on the place.
Whilst passing the site thought id take a closer look tbh its in a sad state and deteriorated very quickly since its shut.
On with the pics


















Main corridor.














Had to include this pic









The tower in the corner of the site was used for wind measuring apparently.​



Took this pic near the top,the day i visited the wind was strong and the tower was swaying and twisting,tbh didnt feel safe so i hung on tight at the top so no pics​

















Thanks For Looking


----------



## Black Shuck (Nov 9, 2011)

Jesus Kevsy!! that place is 5 mins from me. My first explore as a Shuck Pup!!! It's certainly got a bit worse since then!!


----------



## kevsy21 (Nov 9, 2011)

Black Shuck said:


> Jesus Kevsy!! that place is 5 mins from me. My first explore as a Shuck Pup!!! It's certainly got a bit worse since then!!



Thanks,its ready to tumble down any minute but since i was passing thought id take a look.That ladder is dodgy in a strong wind but i had to do it.


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 11, 2011)

Norfolk??? Shuck, when are we going? 
Lovely report mate, I love things like the roof has gone, and so have the fixings, but the Dymo tape labels remain! 
Nice work!


----------



## Black Shuck (Nov 11, 2011)

Bit late Urban I'm pretty sure its been bulldozed.


----------



## Black Shuck (Nov 11, 2011)

By the way, the Hydrogen sign was a tank used to supply Hydrogen fot MET weather balloons that were released from the tower..


----------



## Em_Ux (Nov 11, 2011)

Looks a good explore...thanks for posting


----------



## Mid diesel (Nov 11, 2011)

Black Shuck said:


> By the way, the Hydrogen sign was a tank used to supply Hydrogen fot MET weather balloons that were released from the tower..



It was indeed -- I grew up across the field from the waether station and used to watch the balloons


----------



## kevsy21 (Nov 12, 2011)

Black Shuck said:


> Bit late Urban I'm pretty sure its been bulldozed.



That was quick ifs its all gone.


----------



## nelly (Nov 12, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## FlutterGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

**

Fab photos. I will have to give that place a look sometime soon!


----------



## Black Shuck (Nov 13, 2011)

kevsy21 said:


> That was quick ifs its all gone.



How long ago were your shots taken?


----------



## kevsy21 (Nov 13, 2011)

Black Shuck said:


> How long ago were your shots taken?



It was the first week in October this year.


----------



## gazzod73 (Dec 26, 2011)

Brings back memories - my father was in charge of this place for about 20 years - shame its gone to ruin like that!


----------



## kevsy21 (Dec 28, 2011)

gazzod73 said:


> Brings back memories - my father was in charge of this place for about 20 years - shame its gone to ruin like that!



Thanks for the comment,its rewarding to know it brought back memories for you.


----------

